# Acer MCP73 motherboard



## scotty2010 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi,
Can anyone tell me if this motherboard would be an ideal replacement for an Acer MCP73 motherboard.
Asus P5G41C-M LX Intel G41 775 Motherboard
Thanks for any help


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello scotty2010 and welcome to TSF,

Could you provide us with the full model number (can be found on the service tag) of your Acer computer?

Thanks,
-GZ


----------



## scotty2010 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi
model is acer aspire m1640, i think the motherboard is a MCP73 but i cant check as it is dead but i have the same computer, same model and that list's the motherboard as a MCP73
Thanks fo any help you can offer


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

MCP73 is the Chipset number. Your PC uses a 775 pin MATX Mobo. 
Does the Mobo have any Brand Name or Numbers on a label or printed on the Mobo?
Note- Your OS is tied to the Mobo so you will have to purchase a copy of Windows if you change the Mobo.


----------



## scotty2010 (Nov 26, 2010)

Ahh i see what you mean, it is a 775 pin board, the board does not have many markings but the number of the riser on the motherboard is MBSAK0900781902882EE00
Does this help.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/desktop/0000/Acer/AspireM1640/AspireM1640sp2.shtml

Compare the specs.


If the old mobo has met its' demise, you can try asking MS to approve a new mobo. As long as it isn't some fantabulous upgrade, you might get lucky.

Can't hurt.


----------



## 234sale (Jul 30, 2009)

scotty2010 said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone tell me if this motherboard would be an ideal replacement for an Acer MCP73 motherboard.
> Asus P5G41C-M LX Intel G41 775 Motherboard
> Thanks for any help


Wierd, I also lost my mcp73v around the same time,,

mcp73 comes as 7 flavours,, yours doesn't have hdmi so is the Nvidia MCP73VE chipset

Really its a qustion of what processor you have,, how much ram you need or have as if you want to supass 4gb, some boards will allow you to go to 8gb


----------

